# The Pick Up Artist



## Rennah (Oct 14, 2008)

This show is kinda trashy but still funny and entertaining.

On the first episode of the 2nd season, the nerds & dweebs get makeovers - including eyebrow piercings and chest waxes!

The point of the show is to teach them how to pick up women in a social situation.

Does anyone watch it? What do you think?

Mystery is kinda hot... he looks a lot like a guy I know (minus the long hair).

The Pick-Up Artist 2 | Reality TV Show Video Clips on the VSPOT, Photos, Episodes and Online Message Boards | VH1.com


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 14, 2008)

i love it, some of them look hot after their makeovers...

i don't quite see mystery as being hot... the goggle+cowboy hat thing confuses me. he seems like a nice enough guy, but if I were out and he came up to me I would be like uhhh, WTF


----------



## Rennah (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, the goggles are a no.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Oh yeah, the goggles are a no._

 
haha a definate no!! did you see the guy who's braid they cut off? he was actually soo cute after his makeover. and the guy with the gap was cute, but they need to tell him to chill out.. he's just a little too much.


----------



## user79 (Oct 14, 2008)

I absolutely hate this show. I've seen clips of it and it's so degrading, for both the nerds who are trying to pick up women, and the women who are seen as chattel, apprently only put on this planet solely to be "picked up" by men. This show is everything that I loathe. I saw an interview with that dude, Mystery or whatever, and I thought wow, I've never seen a bigger loser.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 14, 2008)

Part of me sees it as degrading, like MissCheivous said.
But in a way, these guys are gaining self-confidence through the process and are feeling better about themselves. 

I think Mystery's pretty hot in a creepy magician kinda way. 
I also like his wing-man, Matador.
He's like a sexy, bad-boy Aladdin. I wouldn't mind flying on his magic carpet.

EDIT: I looked up a clear picture of him. He's a total butterface. :/


----------



## burnitdown_x (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn, I agree... I really don't believe that he can instantly attract girls, as he makes it seem. If Mystery ever came up I'd probably puke.


----------



## kimmae17 (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah its degrading, but the guys knew what they were getting into.  and i am sure the girls at the bar have to sign some release for them to appear on tv right??  i saw it last night and it was SO entertaining!  haha i agree the guy with the braid looks sooo much better after the makeover


----------



## PuterChick (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't stand Mystery, I wouldn't piss on him if he were on fire!  Just not my type.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PuterChick* 

 
_I can't stand Mystery, I wouldn't piss on him if he were on fire!....._

 
/\ That totally cracked me up.  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 20, 2008)

....wtf to the kid with the afro winning the challenge. 

"I love pickle juice"... well hey, he tried.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PuterChick* 

 
_I can't stand Mystery, I wouldn't piss on him if he were on fire!  Just not my type._

 
LMAO!!! i agree.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 20, 2008)

lol, Mystery totally reminds me of the Monarch from Venture Bros!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 20, 2008)

I've seen this show in passing and I'd makes me want to barf.

I mean, I'm all for shy guys getting help with their swagger, but they should have had a better host. 

Mystery? C'mon. He's not hot in the least, his voice is annoying and he's SO not suave.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 20, 2008)

OK, I had to click on the link.  I watched a bit from the second season.  

"Mystery" and "Matador"?  lol  WTF?  They are so sleazy?  I really hope they are paying those girls in the club, cuz who falls for that?

Would someone tell Mystery that he isn't in the Matrix?  lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2008)

I also have to say, I hate how they made them over to wear the douchiest outfits. The same old dark jeans, button down shirt, fedora, dress shoes... they look like they raided my dad's closet. Not saying my dad is a douche... he just dresses like one!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I also have to say, I hate how they made them over to wear the douchiest outfits. The same old dark jeans, button down shirt, fedora, dress shoes... they look like they raided my dad's closet. Not saying my dad is a douche... he just dresses like one!_

 
You crack me up!


----------



## jardinaires (Oct 20, 2008)

I watch it. Mystery looks a hot mess though, sometimes i question his clothing choices.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Part of me sees it as degrading, like MissCheivous said.
But in a way, these guys are gaining self-confidence through the process and are feeling better about themselves. 

I think Mystery's pretty hot in a creepy magician kinda way. 
I also like his wing-man, Matador.
He's like a sexy, bad-boy Aladdin. I wouldn't mind flying on his magic carpet.

EDIT: I looked up a clear picture of him. He's a total butterface. :/_

 
lmaooooo! You are hilarious.

Who's a butterface? Mystery or Matador?


----------



## Rennah (Oct 20, 2008)

BTW I had the link to the first season up because when I posted this, the page for the 2nd season wasn't up on VH1's site yet.

Link is fixed.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_lmaooooo! You are hilarious.

Who's a butterface? Mystery or Matador?_

 
Matador. I mean, he's not THAT bad looking but his body is BANGIN'.
The same way Mystery's giant fuzzy hat, man jewelry, and goggles take over for him.

Mystery calls them "tools" to attract and interest girls, but part of me thinks he's hiding behind all that clothing and accessory. Maybe he isn't as confident as we all think he is. 
Without all those "toys", would he be able to get the same attention?

Eat that, Mystery!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I absolutely hate this show. I've seen clips of it and it's so degrading, for both the nerds who are trying to pick up women, and the women who are seen as chattel, apprently only put on this planet solely to be "picked up" by men. This show is everything that I loathe. I saw an interview with that dude, Mystery or whatever, and I thought wow, I've never seen a bigger loser._

 
I agree with every single thing you've said 100%.

And seriously, if some dude like Mystery approached me, I'd laugh in his face so hard.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 4, 2008)

haha I am sorry but I cant stand the show. Mystery( I think thats the main host, right?) Is just so ridiculous, idk who would take advice from him. Ever. Ugh I just cannot stand him in any way!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha. I like the little tidbits they share about the guys.
Some of them are like, "too hyper" or "people think he's gay"... but one of the guys (Rian, I think?) had "never touched a boob".
I don't know why I found that so hilarious but I laughed my ass off when i read it!

Their challenge where they had to make out with that chick in the dark was kind of gross, though.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Nov 5, 2008)

I read an interview with that Mystery guy in a magazine here years ago, the guy is a complete and utter douchebag. As MissChievous and others have pointed out, he (and the whole show) seem to promote the idea that women are just objects to be "pulled", not individual human beings with thoughts and feelings with whom you foster meaningful relationships.

ETA: Chocolategoddes, just wanted to say I love ur sig, that Rick James video is one of my favourites of all time!


----------



## Rennah (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Haha. I like the little tidbits they share about the guys.
Some of them are like, "too hyper" or "people think he's gay"... but one of the guys (Rian, I think?) had "never touched a boob".
I don't know why I found that so hilarious but I laughed my ass off when i read it!

Their challenge where they had to make out with that chick in the dark was kind of gross, though._

 
Haha, yeah, the guy's little info is funny.

That was kinda nasty, how they were all making out with her and slobbering on her one after the other.


----------



## GHpike (Nov 25, 2008)

The point of Mystery and why he is great for the show:
Mystery was a geeky guy with no social skills who developed a system.  Why would they put a supermodel on the show trying to teach losers how to get self confidence and learn what to say when they are used to only using their looks?

He is just enabling these guys to be more interesting than your average guy that says stupid things and you walk away from.  If anything you should feel good that these guys are dedicating so much time to being better and more interesting.  

Also wanted to hit on the outfits a bit, the radical outfits they wear are solely to make people observe them whether it be for good or bad reasons.  This is so when they are talking to groups of people and they are laughing, more people in the bar are observing this.  The rings and all that are simply conversation pieces.  Everyone hates awkward silence or conversations about the weather or drinks.


----------

